# C/s & Btl



## daniel (Oct 8, 2008)

Cesarean Section & BTL

is this correct code

59514
58611


Respectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## desertrex (Oct 9, 2008)

yes if done at the same time.
59510 if global


----------

